What is the best advice you ever received? - Mendenhall
======
debacle
Go out of your way to talk to people. Smile at them, learn their name and make
sure they know you remember it. Learn the art of nonvapid small talk.

It takes an minimal amount of effort to learn two or three small things about
someone, and you will never in your adult life have too many friends or
business contacts.

------
joefarish
Don't put something in an email unless you'd be happy with everyone in the
office seeing it.

------
behnamoh
You don't have to persuade others. Let them be. Just do your own thing.

Forced work doesn't have forced result. It just doesn't work.

Let things happen naturally in your life: water finds its own level. Not have
a girlfriend? Probably because you don't see enough people daily. If you keep
working on what you love, you'll meet people with the same taste, and you'll
click with them way more than you would, if you wanted to force yourself to
have a girlfriend (who doesn't care about what you do anyway).

Admittedly, in some jobs you don't see enough girls and women around (remember
all those jokes about programmers?), while in some other jobs like dancing,
theatre, music, etc. you'll see many. This improves your chance of having a
great relationship with (mostly) more beautiful girls. Now I'm not saying you
should quit being a programmer and become a guitarist to attract girls, just
know that at the end of the day, you can't have best of both worlds.

------
paulcole
Basically that any advice you receive is going to be just plain wrong.

Turns out it's true! People extrapolate advice out of their own unique
circumstances, base advice off nonsense they see on the news, or just make
things up to sound smart, just to name a few problems with most advice.

Think honestly and critically about the next piece of advice you give/receive.

------
m3kw9
Don't try to please everyone

------
rman4040
Therefore let your words be few.You can learn more by listening and observing
all that is uplifting.

------
Mendenhall
Best advice I ever received was "Do it as if you knew how" so odd to hear
growing up but really helped me.

------
kluck
Don't do what most other people do.

------
pynerds
The fastest way to learn anything - do it to learn, not learn to do it.

------
codeful
Read books. Many of them

------
baccredited
Maximize savings in tax deferred accounts (401ks, IRAs, etc)

------
p333347
Be sceptical, especially about advice.

------
bo_Olean
If you have an option, listen.

------
penguinlinux
just be yourself

------
hvd
learn to debug

